# World Of Warcraft unter Linux



## exitboy (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand WoW auf LX  - OHNE - <cedega> hinbekommen? Möchte es auf SUSE zum laufen bringen. Performanceverluste kann ich verkraften hehe.

Kennt jemand eine Tool, das kostenfrei ist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Oktober 2005)

Es soll auch mittlerweile mit dem "normalen" Wine laufen.
Siehe hier.

Dann kannst Du auf WineX (Cedega) verzichten.
Kann man denn WineX nicht mehr vom CVS gratis runterladen?
Ich weiss, dass es eine kommerzielle Version gibt, aber es gibt/gab auch eine freie.
Die runterzuladen ist halt nur ein klein wenig komplizierter.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich habs mit Cedega realisiert. Aber man muss da ein paar kleine Sachen beachten. Denn sonst läuft WOW zwar aber du kannst keine NPC oder Gegner anklicken. 
Hier findest du ein Workaround der das Problem beheben soltle fallst du es mit Cedega realisieren willst. Bis auf das kleine Problemchen mit den NPC's hat alles sofort funktioniert. 

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## exitboy (28. Oktober 2005)

Wie installiere ich das überhaupt?

In einem Tutorial stand geschrieben:

```
wine /pfad zum CD Laufwerk/install.exe
```

Die CD liegt auf meinem SUSE Linux unter:

```
/media/World_of_Warcraft_Disc_1
```

auf der ganzen CD wird unter Linux keine install.exe angezeigt!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab World of Warcraft zwar nicht, aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine setup.exe.
Ansonsten gibt es ja sicher eine autorun.inf, da kann man ja auch einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## exitboy (31. Oktober 2005)

*Re: World Of Warcraft Game unter Linux*

Ihr werdet jetzt vielleicht lachen ... aber selbst die gibt es nicht ...

bei jeder anderen Win CD sieht man das, nur hier wieder nicht.



```
unter media:/hdh
also direkt beim Aufruf der CD sehe ich folgendes vor mir

+Images
+World of Warcraft (OS X).app
Desktop DB   2 KB
Desktop DF   2 B
Installer Tome.mpq    607,0 MB
```

Ich möchte ausserdem das Original Spiel online spielen, keinen Server erstellen!


----------



## deepthroat (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Mit welchen Dateisystem ist die CD denn unter Linux gemountet? (Befehl "mount" ausführen.)

Evtl. ist die CD ja als Macintosh HFS CD gemountet. Als root kannst du das Dateisystem aber explizit angeben: 
	
	
	



```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/hdh
```

Vorher solltest du die CD evtl. unmounten.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. November 2005)

Das ist wie's scheint die MacOS-Version von World-of-Warcraft.
Da wirst Du mit Wine/Cedega nicht weit kommen.


----------

